# Longest you've kept



## Bwelte01 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello all, just curious about the longest youve had a fish for. I got back into fish tanks about 2 years ago and the first fish I purchased was a male metriaclima estherae. Thankfully, he is still alive and doing very well, a little on the obese side, but doing very well nonetheless. My aunt has a yellow lab that she keeps with a goldfish and has had both for almost seven years. If you have a picture of your longest tenured fish, please post as well. Thank you all!!!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Wildcaught male Synodontis multipunctatus, purchased 1981.[/img]


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

1981!!!!  that is awesome.. its still alive?? how many inches


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

I have kept a standard pleco for about 10 years with no problems, until he got way to big then i donated him to someone who had a slew of fish tanks...


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I had a Polypterus Senegalus for 12 years before she died.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

jfly said:


> 1981!!!!  that is awesome.. its still alive?? how many inches


Still alive, about 8".


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

Is that a recent pic of your red zebra? He looks small.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

My oldest fish was Doki, my goldfish I won at a carnival. I neglected him so bad.... He lived in a bowl with 2 other goldfish when I was 4 years old/ There names where Hoki, Doki and Poki. Only Doki survived so my parents got him a ten gallon tank. I fed him like once a month and my dad changed the water when the smell was too noticeable. I almost killed him a number of times but he lived on for 7 years.... Man I sucked a fish keeping. I got into tropical fish just over 2 years ago and still have my Chinese Algae eater from my first purchase, Methuselah. Unfortunately for Methuselah, his tank is now going to my red devil, Methuselah will be a great snack though.


----------



## jhunbj (May 16, 2005)

My Cichlasoma Salvini (6"-7") is around 5 yrs old.  .....and still the undisputed king of the tank. :lol:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a gold banded maroon clownfish that I have had for 16 years.....**** thing still bites me though when I clean the tank


----------



## Bwelte01 (Sep 1, 2007)

josmoloco said:


> Is that a recent pic of your red zebra? He looks small.


No, that picture is about 7 months old. He has grown since then.


----------



## Bwelte01 (Sep 1, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> Wildcaught male Synodontis multipunctatus, purchased 1981.[/img]


That is incredible!!! Props to you for keeping him for that long. Just goes to show how dedicated and knowledgable you are. Great job!!!


----------



## algae eater (Jul 29, 2008)

Bwelte01 said:


> Hello all, just curious about the longest youve had a fish for. I got back into fish tanks about 2 years ago and the first fish I purchased was a male metriaclima estherae. Thankfully, he is still alive and doing very well, a little on the obese side, but doing very well nonetheless. My aunt has a yellow lab that she keeps with a goldfish and has had both for almost seven years. If you have a picture of your longest tenured fish, please post as well. Thank you all!!!!


Sorry if my post is off topic. I was going to ask a question about the spots on the lower fin of my red zebra. Just like in the picture above. I had not noticed them before. Do they signify anything? Thanks,


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Algae eater,
Those spots are called egg spots. Males have them and alot of females do too but sometimes not as many as males.

Thanks for posting the pics, y'all. They are great pics of really good looking fish. I guess one of my oldest fish is the fish in my avitar. It was in my first fish purchase, I think 2 yrs ago.


----------



## overleaf (Jan 18, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Wildcaught male Synodontis multipunctatus, purchased 1981.[/img]


That is older than me!


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

me too by 1 year, but when was it born, still older than me!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

